# Slightly Photoshopped.



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Or something like that ...

I guess this might be an E60 Touring?

Sorry if this is a stupid repost.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Good heavens...I'd say that was a bit more than a "slight" photoshop job 

That makes the area around the lisence plate look like a belly button! It also screams of Ford Escort Estate to me. 

I too am chomping at the bit to see what the new Touring will look like, but that doesn't seem to help me much.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I understand your pain.  

Strange to see a shark fin on Touring as well.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Strange to see a shark fin on Touring as well. *


a Whale Shark


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *a Whale Shark  *


:eeps:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the real thing will look better:dunno:


----------

